# well crap....



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Poor Tito! I am gad he will be ok, but injuries are still no fun! Poor poor Tito!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, I am sorry, poor Tito. I am glad that nothing is broken though, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

That stinks! I'm very sorry to hear about Tito's injury.
Hoping for a speedy recovery!
FTGoldens


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Boo. My friend's boy battled a wrist sprain for 2 years. It never healed properly so his show/field days were done. She thinks that the reason it didn't was because she didn't rest him well when it was injured. So rest that boy! Fingers crossed he heals up...


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh man, what a bummer. I hope it surprises you and heals faster than expected!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barb, so sorry to hear this, give Tito a hug from me x


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Can you keep it wrapped in ice to help with the swelling? Ice pack with an ace wrap around his leg may help a bit. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts to you and Tito!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

be well Tito!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, hope Tito heals and recovers quickly.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, Barb. Take good care of him!

NewfieMom


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope he heals up quickly!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh no, Poor Tito! And it must be beyond frustrating for both of you. We were all quite enjoying your journey here on GRF. Sending healing thoughts your way. Sprains are tricky business. Hopefully Tito doesn't give you too much trouble keeping him on bed rest. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. In the meantime belly rubs.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that Tito is hurt.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Tito, make it easy on your mom and take lots of naps in the next while! Wishing a speedy recovery!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way Barb and Tito you take it easy. You're officially on R&R...no more Zoomies for the time being.

Pete & Woody


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words. He had the exact same injury about 9 months ago. Of course, being your basic worried Golden owner, I wanted him xrayed to rule out bone cancer. He just turned 7, and the median age for osteosarcoma is between 7-8 years old. This would also be the most common location for it, right at/above the wrist. So the really great news is that there was nothing on any of the xrays that would be even slightly suspicious (they did both front legs). Also very good news is that, at age 7, he has ZERO signs of arthritis in his front legs. 
Of course, the bad news is he's out of commission. Had to cancel agility, tracking, and field at least for the next 2 weeks and then we'll see how he's doing. I don't want this to become a chronic injury. 
As you all know, the hardest part is keeping them quiet. Already, about 10 hours after the injury (and 2 rimadyl later) he isn't even limping. But I saw the inflamed soft tissue on the xray, so I know it's injured.
Now everyone keep your fingers crossed that he will be able to run in the next set of hunt tests, June 21 and 22, assuming he gets in.:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

get well soon Tito!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

So sorry Barb.
Heal Tito!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

sorry to see this. I hope he heals soon.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh no! And at the start of summer too. That blows. I'm so sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been doing a lot of reading recently on the subject after encountering a prominent orthopedic surgeons article that contradicted the status quo for treating soft tissue injuries. The prevailing teaching for the last 30 years has always followed the R.I.C.E. protocols. (Rest, Ice, compression, elevation).
The gist of the articles are now questioning the validity of some of the more common advice given when treating soft tissue injuries, in particular sprains.
The scientific evidence seems to bear out that rest, and ice do not speed recovery and may actually hinder it. I've always been an advocate of "walking it off" with foot and ankle sprains because I found that for me, the next day it is usually almost normal.
Of course I wouldn't immediately resume "high impact" activities like running and jumping. 
I would recommend researching and getting professional advice in any event, but a lot of rehab medicine is trending toward getting as much normal range of motion as soon as possible following surgery. Something to consider.
Wishing Tito a speedy recovery


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Get some rest Tito! Get well soon.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Get better Tito!!!

I agree with Kellyguy, within reason he can do light things. Until the inflammation is down keep it light. When resting ice is good. The big thing I think a lot of dog owners do is let the dogs go out to go potty on their own (not leashed). Next thing you know there's a squirrel, rabbit or another dog walking by and they blast off. That's when risk of re injury. 

I knew he wouldn't be limping once the Rimadyl kicked in. Do try to ice him a couple times a day for about 15 min for 2-3 days. It can NEVER hurt. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry to see Tito is hurt. Rest, let yourself be iced, take it easy and feel better soon, Tito.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Wishing Tito a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Kellyguy and Maxs Mom, when the vet says keep him quiet he is referring to leash walking only, to prevent exactly what Maxs Mom said. We have a small potty area, so he doesn't need a leash, he can't go anywhere. He's allowed in our big fenced yard, but only under supervision. I plan to do some light stretching with him (having taken that cool seminar on the canine athlete  ).
I agree, he can't lie on the floor and do nothing, that will do more harm than good. The worst is going back to agility too soon, because of the jumping.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Tito! I hope he recovers quickly. Our vet is now a certied rehab vet....too bad Tito can't go visit her with her cool rehab equipment, including the underwater treadmill. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Goldens are so stoic. We don't know when they are hurting and needing a rest. Hope he feels better soon. You might want to look up Tramadol for humans. Right now it's the go to drug for long distance cyclists. Maybe something that might help Tito.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Give the Tito man a hug for me Barb, hope he heals up quick. Been there with my Tucker man, he tweaked himself a few times over the years and was always sad to see him hurt  Always kept a smile on his face the whole time though, a most admirable quality I wish I could do sometimes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Steve, good to see you!
Tito doesn't appear to be in any pain. That's the problem! I know it's injured, and he doesn't act like it is. It's what's so hard about keeping them from making it into a chronic injury. I'm giving him the rimadyl more for its anti-inflammatory properties, more so than for its pain relieving ones.
Meanwhile, I just pulled a big juicy tick off him. Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Complete bummer! So sorry to hear about Tito's injury.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So I am sitting here musing about dogs' injuries, and wondering if we don't take them seriously enough because they are so stoic. If I hadn't seen the xrays yesterday, I would think he's completely fine already, and probably let him go back to normal activity. So I wonder how often we think they're fine, let them go back, and it becomes chronic.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That's a good point Barb. Hope Tito is well enough to run the test in June.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think you have a good point, Barb. Goldens are so stoic.

Hope Tito heals quickly!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh Barb I'm sorry to read about Tito's injury ( and tick!!!!! Ewwww). Give Tito a big hug from me


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Gonna give him a good bath today and go over him "against the hair" with the blow dryer just to be sure we didn't miss any ticks. Ewwww. I had to take the Seresto collar off of him for 2 days because of the hunt tests, which I'm guessing is the problem.
Meanwhile, you'd never know he's been injured. Which is what makes it so hard to cancel all of his activities for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sending Tito healing vibes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, man! My first venture into this Hunt and Field section, and I find out Shala's daddy hurt his wrist!  I hope it heals up quickly! 

Shala says, she'd be happy to go and fetch your bumpers and birdies for you, if it would help.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Tito has joined the injured list. Take care Tito.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that little speedy girl would beat Daddy to the bird!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How is Tito doing, hoping he is on the mend x


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh no, poor Tito! Hope he heals soon...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He seems to be doing just fine, thanks for asking. I'm still severely restricting his activity due to upcoming hunt tests, I need his foot to be 100% in 2 weeks. We're out of all agility and tracking until after the hunt tests, but I will probably take him to field training this week for a little light duty and see how he does.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear he is doing well, please give him a belly rub from me. Barb, hoping you and your family are well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am seriously considering trying to fit into my schedule taking him for a sport's vet's evaluation of that area, and see if they can give me some exercises to do to strengthen it so this won't happen again. It's happened twice now, albeit 9 months apart. 
Not even sure where to begin, though.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Barb, how is Tito doing?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for asking! He seems to be back to 100%, we ran hunt tests this past weekend and he was just fine. 
But we do have an appointment with the sports vet on Wednesday. I want to know how to prevent this from becoming a chronic problem.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for asking! He seems to be back to 100%, we ran hunt tests this past weekend and he was just fine.
> But we do have an appointment with the sports vet on Wednesday. I want to know how to prevent this from becoming a chronic problem.


Good news. I'm glad he's recovered nicely and I hope you can figure things out with the sports vet.....(I wish I was there watching Tito in action again. Give him a big hug for me)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to hear he's back in Tito-form. I think we are overdue for pictures of Tito... hmmm... maybe during a hunt test?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so glad...Go team Tito!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just posted a few from the most recent Spaniel test


----------

